# different sharks that can be kept in an aquarium



## skimpy (Nov 22, 2006)

hello all,
im usually in the snake or off topic forum, but i need to know about sharks. my fiance has always had an obsession with these creatures, and has been going on about owning one or two. 

what sorts of sizes can u get? and can you keep them in pairs? may sound like daft Qs but i know nussing! :wink:


----------



## mask-of-sanity (Dec 27, 2006)

depends what sharks you want; silver sharks grow large so in the end need a 5ft plus tank they are skittish so best kept in at least 3's, ruby,red tail,black sharks can be teeritorial when housed with other sharks so best kept as only shark, do some research maidenhead aquatics have a website with fish list giving some info have a look


----------



## skimpy (Nov 22, 2006)

cheers, off to do that now.


----------



## carl24bpool (Oct 26, 2006)

alistu said:


> depends what sharks you want; silver sharks grow large so in the end need a 5ft plus tank they are skittish so best kept in at least 3's, ruby,red tail,black sharks can be teeritorial when housed with other sharks so best kept as only shark, do some research maidenhead aquatics have a website with fish list giving some info have a look


I used to keep fish and this may sound obvious, but Silver Sharks aren't actually sharks at all.

I am assuming that there is no species of shark that can be kept in a house due to their diverse requirements.

Skimpy. You may already of been aware of this, but just wanted to point it out incase it wasn't obvious to you.

If somebody can suprise me with a shark (real shark) that can be kept in a tank in a house (therefore not 15 metre by 10 metre by 5 metres deep) then please do tell as I would be very interested.


----------



## skimpy (Nov 22, 2006)

no carl, i did not know this! my man been going on about owning one since Jaws! you wouldnt think he was 25. Thing that bugs me about it is, he expects someone i.e. me or his mother to produce this animal, all set up, and he has done sweet F.A. investigating or research into the possibilities or practicalities. Thanks for this. I will let him know. Feel like a fool now


----------



## DaveM (Oct 18, 2006)

carl24bpool said:


> alistu said:
> 
> 
> > depends what sharks you want; silver sharks grow large so in the end need a 5ft plus tank they are skittish so best kept in at least 3's, ruby,red tail,black sharks can be teeritorial when housed with other sharks so best kept as only shark, do some research maidenhead aquatics have a website with fish list giving some info have a look
> ...




I think some species of dog fish are suitable for being kept in home aquaria, but are extemly fussy about water conditions such as gravity, Ph, temperature etc and are only for fish keepers with many many years experience with marine fish


----------



## mike515 (Sep 12, 2006)

theres a surprising amount of real sharks you can keep in a home tank. Problem is the big tanks they need, the specialised gear they need. The cost, and actually getting hold of one.

Theres a guy who comes into the fish shop i work in. He has 3 reef sharks. I dunno the measurements, but he's minted, I think the setup cost him about 19 grand, plus construction fees to rebuild part of his house. The food costs him about 30 quid per shark per week. Plus maintaining the tank etc.


----------



## mask-of-sanity (Dec 27, 2006)

i didnt think they meant real sharks thought they were on about ones you can buy from an aquatic centre


----------



## DaveM (Oct 18, 2006)

mike515 said:


> theres a surprising amount of real sharks you can keep in a home tank. Problem is the big tanks they need, the specialised gear they need. The cost, and actually getting hold of one.
> 
> Theres a guy who comes into the fish shop i work in. He has 3 reef sharks. I dunno the measurements, but he's minted, I think the setup cost him about 19 grand, plus construction fees to rebuild part of his house. The food costs him about 30 quid per shark per week. Plus maintaining the tank etc.


They have a shark in an aquatics shop near me, it looks a bit like a nurse shark crossed with s dog fish, its about 2 feet long and the most surprising thing is the colour, it is black with two white blotches, one at the head and one behind the dorsal fin


----------



## optical illusion (Dec 8, 2006)

I had three bala sharks (which are very pretty, I got very attached) I had for 2 years (longest lasting tropicals I've ever had)

They are community fish which is a bonus, they grow to a nice size, easy to find, very active and have their own, distinct personalities. Apparently the least you can keep together is 2, as a lone one will get up to no good (ie eat your tetras) You need a hood too as they will jump straight out of the tank...

The amount of times I took off the hood to replace water only to find 2 of them on the carpet flipping around... :roll:  Can't take your eyes of them for a second!!

Here's a nice pic: http://www.rose-hulman.edu/~freverbj/bala_shark.jpg

And a bit of info: http://www.petinfo4u.com/bala_sharks.htm

Basically, I'd really recommend them.


----------



## Michelle2506 (Jan 13, 2007)

Can anyone help. 

i have two silver sharks and i got in from work today to find one floating up side down at the top of the water,like is gasping for air. he is fine but juast keeps staying near the surface. i noticed the temp was higher than normal so i have turned it down.

Does anyone know any other reasons why it could be doing this???


Thanks


----------



## martin day (May 18, 2006)

have you done an ammonia test? fish do that when there is ammonia present do a test followed buy a 25% water change it should be fine dont add cold water make sure its around the same temp as the tank and put some declorinator in the water before you add to the tank he sounds stressed enough as it is do that and it should make a recovery


----------



## skimpy (Nov 22, 2006)

optical illusion said:


> I had three bala sharks (which are very pretty, I got very attached) I had for 2 years (longest lasting tropicals I've ever had)
> 
> They are community fish which is a bonus, they grow to a nice size, easy to find, very active and have their own, distinct personalities. Apparently the least you can keep together is 2, as a lone one will get up to no good (ie eat your tetras) You need a hood too as they will jump straight out of the tank...
> 
> ...


Thanks for that. I think what he had in mind was a tank, with just sharks. 

I would really like to get the aquarium set up again though. Last time, we stupidly got a gourami (i think he was the culprit) and slowly but surely, the fish vanished. Worst thing was, we decided to rehome the remaining f ish, and they all went, including the bala sharks. no one wanted the gourami. 

Leads me to another question. what do you do with bad fish? Killers? do you kill them to save the others, or let them feed on your little ones?


----------



## mike515 (Sep 12, 2006)

i personally stik them in another tank. But thats only because a friend of my dads, lets me use his fish room.

If i can't re-tank the problem fish, it goes in with my 2.5 foot wolf cichlid. Obviously depending on the fish. I wouldn't stick my mystus wickii in there because she would kill wolfy.


----------



## welshgaz (Dec 12, 2005)

Well i've not kept fish in a long time but I know I wouldn't put a red tailed black shark in with a rainbow shark! Fight to the death when I made that mistake many years ago!


----------



## optical illusion (Dec 8, 2006)

Thats like putting 2 siamese in together 

Personally, I'd just bring it back to the pet shop and if they woudn't buy it, I'd offer it for free before thinking about killing the culprit.


----------



## carl24bpool (Oct 26, 2006)

optical illusion said:


> I had three bala sharks (which are very pretty, I got very attached) I had for 2 years (longest lasting tropicals I've ever had)
> 
> They are community fish which is a bonus, they grow to a nice size, easy to find, very active and have their own, distinct personalities. Apparently the least you can keep together is 2, as a lone one will get up to no good (ie eat your tetras) You need a hood too as they will jump straight out of the tank...
> 
> ...


Theses are teh species which arew also called Silver sharks and are as much real sharks as a goldfish is.


----------



## carl24bpool (Oct 26, 2006)

Well I am very suprised there are sharks that can be kept in a normal home.

Some people on here are confused about some fish called sharks that aren't.

Silver sharks or bala sharks are not actual sharks.

Neiter are red tailed sharks. They are nearer to being catfish than sharks.

A shark needs to have numerous gills and no bone. I'm not well up on sharks but I boat fish so have seen my fair share of them. All released may I add.

I would love to see some pics of these REAl sharks that can be kept if anybody can send links. I have kept tropical and marine for over 15 years since the age of 12 and would consider getting back into it if I could source a shark and care info.

Any links greatly appreciated.

Sorry if I have upset anybody with a silver shark who thought they actually had a pet shark. lol


----------



## snakelover (Dec 17, 2006)

I used to keep fish and this may sound obvious, but Silver Sharks aren't actually sharks at all.

I am assuming that there is no species of shark that can be kept in a house due to their diverse requirements.

Skimpy. You may already of been aware of this, but just wanted to point it out incase it wasn't obvious to you.

If somebody can suprise me with a shark (real shark) that can be kept in a tank in a house (therefore not 15 metre by 10 metre by 5 metres deep) then please do tell as I would be very interested.[/quote]

you can actualy buy real sharks  i have seen them for sale, in a DWA topic i read on here there was link, were you would keep them i dont know lol[/quote]


----------



## Michelle2506 (Jan 13, 2007)

martin day said:


> have you done an ammonia test? fish do that when there is ammonia present do a test followed buy a 25% water change it should be fine dont add cold water make sure its around the same temp as the tank and put some declorinator in the water before you add to the tank he sounds stressed enough as it is do that and it should make a recovery


i have done all the water checks they are all ok, there is very little ammonia in the water. I done a part waterchange at weekend. 
i got up this morning and both where dead plus one of my guppies!!!!

the only tihng i can put it down to is the temp which is a little high (due to a faulty heater!)


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

carl24bpool said:


> I would love to see some pics of these REAl sharks that can be kept if anybody can send links. I have kept tropical and marine for over 15 years since the age of 12 and would consider getting back into it if I could source a shark and care info.


Cat Sharks and Bamboo Sharks are of reasonable size to keep in a large home marine aquarium - 220 gallons and up.

Care: Sharks

That said, I'd be more inclined to go for a shark-cousin... one of the small freshwater rays.


----------



## snakelover (Dec 17, 2006)

if you had a massive tank like sea world and them sea zoos, you could have any shark, may need a license, but its possible.


----------



## Art_Gecko101 (May 6, 2006)

Yea you can keep Cat sharks, they look amazing. Heres a thread on someones pet..... Get up to about 4ft.

http://http://www.evolutionrpm.co.uk/Forum/viewtopic.php?t=63


----------



## Dru (Jan 13, 2007)

snakelover said:


> if you had a massive tank like sea world and them sea zoos, you could have any shark, may need a license, but its possible.


Ta daaa : Building a 1700 gallon Shark Tank
I want a shark, but haven't got any room.


----------



## skimpy (Nov 22, 2006)

i just dunno!! why cant he just get a goldfish?! tbh, i know it is him that wants these sharks, but it will be me caring for them. gonna look up cat sharks n ow, the link doesnt work for me art_gecko


----------



## skimpy (Nov 22, 2006)

Dru said:


> Ta daaa : Building a 1700 gallon Shark Tank
> I want a shark, but haven't got any room.


 
cracking link! if anything, it makes u aware of the scale of this undertaking! This will be a project that we will get into when we buy our first house. no room jst now, but one day!


----------



## Art_Gecko101 (May 6, 2006)

> , the link doesnt work for me art_gecko


sorry left an extra http:// in, delete that and it works. That tank is pretty cool, but them standing in it, it doesnt look nealry as big as it sounds.


----------

